
California's dark, orange sky is the most unnerving sight I've ever woken up to - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/sep/10/us-west-fire-season-california-oregon-climate-action
======
drallison
The dark orange sky, reminiscent of descriptions of what nuclear winter would
be like, the smell of smoke, the rain of small hunks of grey ash raining down,
the warnings about going out of the house into small particle contaminated
hell have become the new normal. There are said to be 20,000 firemen on the
lines. Many friends (and others) have lost their houses and possessions. But
worst of all, the fires are inserting more CO2 into the atmosphere and
acerbating the global warming and climate change which has made the fires
worse. Why have we not treated this as an critical emergency and used every
possible resource to put out the fires and change our forest management
policies to minimize greenhouse gas release which contribute to global
warming.

What I see is a total failure of our society to meet the challenge of near-
term existential events. Our leaders barely acknowledge the problem and most
people ignore it.

